# F.A.Q.



## bethany138 (Jul 20, 2006)

What are yours?  Do you include them on your site?

Thanks
b


----------



## ksmattfish (Jul 20, 2006)

Here's my FAQ page

http://www.mattneedham.com/faq.html

I obviously get brides who never read any of it, but there have been a few who've said it helped them make their decision to hire me.

My favorite part of my FAQ page is this 

http://www.mattneedham.com/faq.html#ratio


----------



## AprilRamone (Jul 20, 2006)

I was going to say that I really liked that part of your faq's also!  Very in depth.  As a consumer, I always like to have as much info as possible before I set up a meeting with someone.  Do you find that it works well for you and cuts down on customer inquiries that probably wouldn't have gone anywhere?


----------



## ksmattfish (Jul 20, 2006)

AprilRamone said:
			
		

> Do you find that it works well for you and cuts down on customer inquiries that probably wouldn't have gone anywhere?



Well, I don't really know, because those people don't call/email me.    I have noticed that bride-to-be's who mention they've read the FAQ page are usually ready to sign a contract and retainer check when we meet for the first time.  I met with 33 brides for this year, and 24 hired me.  I think most of them were ready to hire me from my website (and because I'm cheap), unless I turned out to be a jerk when they met me in person.

I notice that some photographers are vague about prices and services on their website.  I think those folks are better sales people than me, and want to talk to the potential client in person.  Or their clientel may be of the "if you have to ask, you can't afford it" club.


----------



## bethany138 (Jul 22, 2006)

You have a very informative FAQs page!  Great Job!  I must say tho... the 3rd person reallly gets annoying after a while...lol.. its common tho.


----------



## ksmattfish (Jul 22, 2006)

bethany138 said:
			
		

> I must say tho... the 3rd person reallly gets annoying after a while...lol.. its common tho.



I agree.  Super annoying to write it that way too.  I originally wrote the entire website in first person, and it took me months to find every first person reference and change it.  But the advice I've gotten from consultants, and other photographers, was 100% that it had to be written in third person.  Everytime I've been asked for an artist statement they've insisted on third person too.  I choose my battles, and while I'll break plenty of other conventions, I decided this one wasn't worth fighting.


----------



## Karalee (Jul 26, 2006)

Love your FAQ's Matt!


----------

